# vodka tampons, "butt chugging" Teens stupid tricks to get drunk



## medic417

http://www.kpho.com/story/15981315/teens-using-vodka-tampons-to-get-drunk

"What we're hearing about is teenagers utilizing tampons, soak them in vodka first before using them," Thomas said.

"It gets absorbed directly into the bloodstream. There's no barrier, there's no stomach acid to prevent it," Thomas said.

"I would expect it to absorb pretty quickly as well, because it's a very vascular structure," Quan told CBS 5.

"This is definitely not just girls," Thomas said. "Guys will also use it and they'll insert it into their rectums."


Rather than the traditional beer bong you'd find at a college party, kids are sticking the tube elsewhere to get wasted.


----------



## crazycajun

What kids today will do to get that extra buzz. Something new to start looking for and asking questions to the local college drunks.


----------



## JPINFV

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Handsome Robb

Now I don't have a vagina but that seems like it would burn.


----------



## JPINFV

NVRob said:


> Now I don't have a vagina but that seems like it would burn.




...but vaginas are normally acidic. 

/normal pH is around 4.0
//which helps prevents infection
///which is why douching regularly is a bad idea.


----------



## foxfire

Guess we have to start searching for a string in those two orfices when working a unconscious pt in that age group.


----------



## JPINFV

Just checking, does your friend experiment with bum rum?


----------



## Sasha

There was a news story not too long ago about kids soaking gummibears in vodka.


----------



## crazycajun

Sasha said:


> There was a news story not too long ago about kids soaking gummibears in vodka.



I worked a gummy bear call but this tampon thing is a new one.


----------



## DV_EMT

Have you heard about skittles? Kids are randomly raiding their parents med cabinents and dump them into a bowl at parties. Then they play some sort of game of probability and the loser has to rach into a bowl and ingest whatever random pills they grab. Its pretty dangerous


----------



## Handsome Robb

DV_EMT said:


> Have you heard about skittles? Kids are randomly raiding their parents med cabinents and dump them into a bowl at parties. Then they play some sort of game of probability and the loser has to rach into a bowl and ingest whatever random pills they grab. Its pretty dangerous



Pharm party! Never actually seen one but heard plenty about them. I have no clue who comes up with these ideas. Darwinism at its finest.


----------



## DV_EMT

NVRob said:


> Pharm party! Never actually seen one but heard plenty about them. I have no clue who comes up with these ideas. Darwinism at its finest.



Yeah... wait for the moron who takes daddy's viagra, mommys nitro, and some random persons Xanax and vicodin.... talk about a mess!


----------



## foxfire

DV_EMT said:


> Yeah... wait for the moron who takes daddy's viagra, mommys nitro, and some random persons Xanax and vicodin.... talk about a mess!



*Shakes head*  wonder who came up with that idea?


----------



## emt junkie

JPINFV said:


> I'll just leave this here...



Ok now thats just bad


----------



## DV_EMT

foxfire said:


> *Shakes head*  wonder who came up with that idea?



Kids who dont understand pharmacodynamics.


----------



## JPINFV

emt junkie said:


> Ok now thats just bad



You must be new here....







/Fresh meat...
//Am I not creepy enough, just the right amount of creep, or too creepy?


----------



## EMSrush

medic417 said:


> http://www.kpho.com/story/15981315/teens-using-vodka-tampons-to-get-drunk
> 
> "What we're hearing about is teenagers utilizing tampons, soak them in vodka first before using them," Thomas said.
> 
> "It gets absorbed directly into the bloodstream. There's no barrier, there's no stomach acid to prevent it," Thomas said.



They have the brains to concoct something like this, but can't pass their classes with a decent average. ...Really???


----------



## JPINFV

...grrr... and stomach acid doesn't work that way. 

Now the mucoid lining on the other hand...


----------



## EMSrush

Butt chugging: Guaranteed to get you drunk off your a**.


----------



## JPINFV

Butt chugging, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## BrushBunny91

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LucidResq

I get the feeling these are more urban legend, maybe someone somewhere did it once but now we're calling a big trend, kinda things. Has anyone ever actually seen a victim of vodka tampons or "skittle parties" or that poo-huffing thing? I've never heard of it.  Morning glory, bath salts, "spice"... I've heard of a lot taking 911 calls... but nothing like the commonly talked about but never actually seen "trends" like vodka tampons. Nor have any of my various EMS/ER staff friends.


----------



## Sasha

JPINFV said:


> Butt chugging, you're doing it wrong.



That was a disgusting movie.


----------



## Handsome Robb

JPINFV said:


> Butt chugging, you're doing it wrong.



The Human CentiPad!

/Southpark reference.


----------



## BrushBunny91

LucidResq said:


> I get the feeling these are more urban legend, maybe someone somewhere did it once but now we're calling a big trend, kinda things. Has anyone ever actually seen a victim of vodka tampons or "skittle parties" or that poo-huffing thing? I've never heard of it.  Morning glory, bath salts, "spice"... I've heard of a lot taking 911 calls... but nothing like the commonly talked about but never actually seen "trends" like vodka tampons. Nor have any of my various EMS/ER staff friends.



My brother in high school said he has heard of a few of his class mates doing skittles.


----------



## JPINFV

NVRob said:


> The Human CentiPad!
> 
> /Southpark reference.




The Human Centipede. 

/Actual movie...


----------



## Handsome Robb

Yea your right. The movie was nasty the Southpark was funny.


----------



## 281mustang

Skittle vodka and 'drunken gummi bears' really aren't all that weird nor are they something that's completely centered around underage drinkers. I don't know why some of you are putting it in the same catagory as someone shoving a vodka-soaked tampon up their ***.


----------



## Handsome Robb

281mustang said:


> Skittle vodka and 'drunken gummi bears' really aren't all that weird nor are they something that's completely centered around underage drinkers. I don't know why some of you are putting it in the same catagory as someone shoving a vodka-soaked tampon up their ***.



Where did skittle vodka come into play? Drunken gummy bears and vodka tampons are associated. They are an alternate way to deliver alcohol into the body.

"Skittles" are another story. Like I said I've never seen it but medics at my service have.

People are associating these platforms with underaged drinking because that's the age bracket these practices are generally seen in. Kids are dumb. I'm a 'kid' per some peoples definition. I have friends that have put stupid stuff where the sun don't shine whether it be vaginal or rectal, mostly drugs and not alcohol but still. How are the two not associated? 

I'd be willing to say its naive to not maintain this suspicion when dealing with an unconscious/unresponsive patient of unknown etiology in this age bracket. The alcohol related methods more so than 'skittles' but both are very plausible causes.


----------



## DV_EMT

I mentioned it because it's something that is not only stupid, but also dangerous. That being said, I've heard of people coming in through ER for Skittles and some other random overdoses.


----------



## DesertMedic66

Alright guys I got the vodka and the tamp...... Ooh. It's dangerous? Well never mind then :rofl:


----------



## silver

Want to add in "vodka eyeballing" to this conversation too.


----------



## foxfire

silver said:


> Want to add in "vodka eyeballing" to this conversation too.



:unsure::blink:   really?! wouldn't that burn like nothing else?


----------



## mycrofft

*All sorts, but rarer than it sounds.*

Any OG's remember smoking banana peels, or shooting peanut butter*? These were variously announced to be "trends in today's youth" but were mostly sensationalist bunkum someone on a trip might try to emulate.
They did happen. They were not a "trend".




* Some people got high from these, but it was either due to mental suggestion or as was often the case LSD manufacturers used to "lace" (dump) their bad batches onto things like dried mushrooms or whatever and sell it as a drug anyway. If they had a bad trip or "pseuo-strychinism" or pharmaceutic Parkinson's, they passed it off on the "bad banana peels", not their drugs. Junkies, especially around Chicago, saw that injectable psych meds were in peanut oil for longevity, so some tried to melt PB in with their heroin, draw it through cotton, then shoot it. Not good.
Especially "chunky"...


----------



## Seaglass

I don't think I've ever had a case of eyeballing or vodka tampons (though if I get a teenage girl with a tampon, I'm not going to check it for vodka), but I know a few kids who claim to have done it. I asked one about it. He said it hurt and he wouldn't try it again.


----------



## 281mustang

NVRob said:


> Where did skittle vodka come into play? Drunken gummy bears and vodka tampons are associated. They are an alternate way to deliver alcohol into the body.


 But the route itself is the same. That's like trying to argue that there is a fundamental difference between someone ingesting 30 mg's powder mixed with water vs 30 mg's of powder that's inserted into a capsule. 



DV_EMT said:


> I mentioned it because it's something that is not only stupid, but also dangerous. That being said, I've heard of people coming in through ER for Skittles and some other random overdoses.


 Could you elaborate on the dangers of 'skittle vodka?'


----------



## adamjh3

281mustang said:


> But the route itself is the same. That's like trying to argue that there is a fundamental difference between someone ingesting 30 mg's powder mixed with water vs 30 mg's of powder that's inserted into a capsule.
> 
> Could you elaborate on the dangers of 'skittle vodka?'



Somebody is confused.

Skittle party: large amount of assorted pills in a bowl that are ingested at random. Different colors of different pills = taste the rainbow

There is no skittle vodka

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrushBunny91

adamjh3 said:


> Somebody is confused.
> 
> Skittle party: large amount of assorted pills in a bowl that are ingested at random. Different colors of different pills = taste the rainbow
> 
> There is no skittle vodka
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk



i guess you could try soaking the pills in vodka then blend it into a smoothie:unsure:


----------



## rwik123

I call BS on the vodka tampon. More like some person doing it once and an adult thinking "everyone's doing it nowadays"


----------



## mycrofft

*Could gave a blind poll for EMTLIFE:*

"Have you ever taken on alcohol via a non-oral mucus membrane?"


----------



## 281mustang

adamjh3 said:


> Somebody is confused.
> 
> Skittle party: large amount of assorted pills in a bowl that are ingested at random. Different colors of different pills = taste the rainbow
> 
> There is no skittle vodka
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 Uhh, have you really never heard of 'skittle vodka'? 

https://www.google.com/#sclient=psy....,cf.osb&fp=94012ac4db77190f&biw=1366&bih=649


----------



## shfd739

Sasha said:


> There was a news story not too long ago about kids soaking gummibears in vodka.



I hadn't heard about this until a few weeks ago when some off roading buddies pulled them out. I feel kinda naive that I've havnt seen or heard of these things. 




Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## dstevens58

Although I cannot claim to be an expert on tampons, but wouldn't a tampon soaked in vodka be wet and pliable and nearly impossible to insert? :wacko:


----------



## silver

shfd739 said:


> I hadn't heard about this until a few weeks ago when some off roading buddies pulled them out. I feel kinda naive that I've havnt seen or heard of these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



Its pretty popular among students and in college areas (in a sense).


----------



## JPINFV

dstevens58 said:


> Although I cannot claim to be an expert on tampons, but wouldn't a tampon soaked in vodka be wet and pliable and nearly impossible to insert? :wacko:


I imagine they use plastic applicators.


----------



## Handsome Robb

281mustang said:


> But the route itself is the same. That's like trying to argue that there is a fundamental difference between someone ingesting 30 mg's powder mixed with water vs 30 mg's of powder that's inserted into a capsule.
> 
> Could you elaborate on the dangers of 'skittle vodka?'



The gummy bears route is the same, rectal/vaginal is not the same as oral. Similar, but not the same.

I've never done it but I'm guessing they don't eat the tampon...


----------



## abckidsmom

JPINFV said:


> I imagine they use plastic applicators.



Revealing more familiarity with feminine hygeine than I would have given you credit for.


----------



## JPINFV

abckidsmom said:


> Revealing more familiarity with feminine hygeine than I would have given you credit for.










...

or it's the fact that I do have an older sister...


----------



## shfd739

silver said:


> Its pretty popular among students and in college areas (in a sense).



And now 30+ year old adults. Another group of friends had a 30oz jar of cherries that they replaced the juice with Bacardi 151. Those were awesome. 

What is the reason for soaking and using the tampons? Is it for a quicker drunk?


Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## silver

shfd739 said:


> And now 30+ year old adults. Another group of friends had a 30oz jar of cherries that they replaced the juice with Bacardi 151. Those were awesome.
> 
> What is the reason for soaking and using the tampons? Is it for a quicker drunk?
> 
> 
> Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



So I am not basing this on experience, but on foundations of biology. It is much faster, requires less alcohol, and you can get more intoxicated.

Not everything is absorbed via traditional methods, for example you breath out about 5%, and you are likely to stop consuming alcohol when you are vomiting. Additionally, it doesn't get absorbed "instantly" as the alcohol needs to travel to the intestines to get absorbed.


----------



## bigbaldguy

*Not exactly a new idea*

Check out number 6.

http://listverse.com/2009/09/21/top-10-fascinating-facts-about-the-mayans/


----------



## Chimpie

shfd739 said:


> What is the reason for soaking and using the tampons? Is it for a quicker drunk?



Talking with a friend of mine, she says that her friends were doing this (the tampon method) about 7 years ago.  She said the effects were much, much faster.


----------



## Handsome Robb

shfd739 said:


> And now 30+ year old adults. Another group of friends had a 30oz jar of cherries that they replaced the juice with Bacardi 151. Those were awesome.



Vodka watermelon anyone?


----------



## medicdan

NVRob said:


> Vodka watermelon anyone?



At the last EMS party my department had, we injected vodka into strawberries. Good stuff.


----------



## Anjel

shfd739 said:


> And now 30+ year old adults. Another group of friends had a 30oz jar of cherries that they replaced the juice with Bacardi 151. Those were awesome.



Did this but replaced it with Hot Damnn



NVRob said:


> Vodka watermelon anyone?






emt.dan said:


> At the last EMS party my department had, we injected vodka into strawberries. Good stuff.



Always wanted to try both of those. My 12th grade teacher lectured us for an hour about never trying the watermelon thing lol


----------



## Anjel

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/crime/cops-sherry-enema-killed-texan



> Well, according to cops, Michael Warner, 58, liked to drink, but was  unable to guzzle sherry due to a throat ailment. So the couple opted  last May for a secondary delivery method for two large bottles of the  booze. The sherry infusion drove Warner's blood alcohol level to a  whopping 0.47 and triggered his demise,


----------



## mycrofft

*More on the sherry enema*

 http://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/article/Charges-dropped-in-sherry-enema-death-1826761.php


----------



## Handsome Robb

Anjel1030 said:


> Always wanted to try both of those. My 12th grade teacher lectured us for an hour about never trying the watermelon thing lol



If you do don't skimp on the vodka, that was our only problem but it was still yummy. We tried with a pineapple and silver rum too but it didn't work very well. Pineapple isn't as porous as watermelon.


----------



## Tigger

emt.dan said:


> At the last EMS party my department had, we injected vodka into strawberries. Good stuff.



A work buddy's 21st birthday included:

22 gauge IV catheter and 50ml syringe + Caprisun + Clear hard alcohol of your choice = delicious and portable beverage.


----------



## SSwain

Gummi Bears, Jello Shots, watermellon+rum/vodka, .....been there done that. (years ago)

Now the tampon on the other hand, no friggin way. Who in their right mind would think this was a good idea? Ranks right up there with dropping acid via your eyes.

For what it's worth, the jar of cherries...we used to replace the syrup with Everclear. We called them  "cherry bombs".


----------



## adamjh3

281mustang said:


> Uhh, have you really never heard of 'skittle vodka'?
> 
> https://www.google.com/#sclient=psy....,cf.osb&fp=94012ac4db77190f&biw=1366&bih=649



Should have thrown a "in the course of this discussion" at the end of there

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## EMSrush

Chimpie said:


> Talking with a friend of mine, she says that her friends were doing this (the tampon method) about 7 years ago.  She said the effects were much, much faster.



I'm still wondering how one goes about inserting a tampon once it has already been soaked (and expanded)?


----------



## dstevens58

JPINFV said:


> I imagine they use plastic applicators.





EMSrush said:


> I'm still wondering how one goes about inserting a tampon once it has already been soaked (and expanded)?



As a married (30 years) person, who also have had daughters through puberty, I'm not ashamed of what's on the shopping/grocery list.  At this point, I think I've bought everything.

Just seems like a long process, soaking-back in plastic applicator-inserting......just drink it straight.  I can have more drank in the time this whole process could take.


----------



## Meursault

I've been trying not to fan the flames of teenager-related moral panic, but the conversation's taking an interesting turn. To everyone who's bewildered by vaginal and rectal use, I suspect that it's being used to stretch a limited supply of EtOH by bypassing first-pass metabolism. I doubt the teenagers are thinking of it that way. Combine that with the natural teenage tendency to do stupid stuff, particularly when they think it will get them high, and this doesn't sound that implausible. 



NVRob said:


> We tried with a pineapple and silver rum too but it didn't work very well. Pineapple isn't as porous as watermelon.


A number of Providence bars make "Stoli Doli" by slicing fresh pineapple and letting it sit in vodka for several days. I have yet to try it, as I can't afford those places, but I'm told it could almost be pineapple juice. You can infuse a lot of things that way; just make sure there's enough surface area and that they sit for a while.


----------



## attnondeck

yeah really.  why not just put it in a water bottle and drinking it whenever if you are trying to not get caught.  this all sounds like a waste of time.....


im surprised  "butt hash" hasnt come up yet.....


----------



## JPINFV

MrConspiracy said:


> I've been trying not to fan the flames of teenager-related moral panic, but the conversation's taking an interesting turn. To everyone who's bewildered by vaginal and rectal use, I suspect that it's being used to stretch a limited supply of EtOH by bypassing first-pass metabolism. I doubt the teenagers are thinking of it that way. Combine that with the natural teenage tendency to do stupid stuff, particularly when they think it will get them high, and this doesn't sound that implausible.



I'm a little surprised that vaginal works since the vagina isn't supposed to be very absorptive. Of course if the alcohol can make it through the cervix... 

As far as Bum Rum (tm),* the inferior rectal plexus does not undergo first-pass metabolism, but the superior rectal plexus does drain the the hepatic portal system, thus undergoing first pass metabolism. 


*I'm trade marking Bum Rum and Kootchie Cooler.


----------



## mycrofft

*Find me a teenager who's concerned about first-pass metabolism,*

Alcohol is not that hard to get. And anyone who knows about that metabolism doohickety also knows how to make alcohol...or crank.


----------



## Meursault

JPINFV said:


> Bum Rum (tm)



I can't stop laughing at that.

Snopes rates it as "undetermined", and one person who's done some practical testing is unimpressed. But don't let me interfere with the hysteria.

clyster whiskey
sphincter tincture
...


----------



## BrushBunny91

Is anyone up to helping me with a clinical trial to bust, plausible, or confirm this?

I can't believe this thread is still going!


----------



## dl1245

wow


----------



## Tigger

JPINFV said:


> *I'm trade marking Bum Rum and Kootchie Cooler.



Bum Rum, also known as boofing around here. I don't think it's actually real, but that doesn't stop the rumors regarding a dorm room bathroom, funnel and Admiral Nelson Rum from circulating.

Ugh.:wacko:


----------



## Handsome Robb

My man Admiral Nelson! The only *decent* plastic bottle alcohol I have ever tasted.


----------

